# Liquid De-icing Application Equipment?



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Does anybody know of a manufacturer/supplier that can make 3 skid mounted self contained spray units for the back of a pick-up or flat deck truck in a quick turn around time. They need to be GPS controlled and apply low volume around 30-35 gallons/lane mile (200 SY/gallon). We are located on Long Island and need them ASAP.

thanks


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Look for a large manufacturer, all the parts are readily available except the tanks it seems. A large company may have an abundance of tanks on hand.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Kubota 8540;2098577 said:


> Look for a large manufacturer, all the parts are readily available except the tanks it seems. A large company may have an abundance of tanks on hand.


Most manufacturers I called are 4-5 weeks out.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

jjklongisland;2098644 said:


> Most manufacturers I called are 4-5 weeks out.


I have problems getting tanks too. Especially this time of year. I found out that the MOLDS the tanks are made with are not at any one place. They are shipped around the country from 4-5 different places. They then make so many of each, then ship the mold to another place. When those tanks are used up, they have to wait to get the mold again to make another production run.

Tank times are anywhere from 2 days to 8 weeks. Depending on the style of tank.


----------



## VS Innovation (Feb 9, 2016)

jjklongisland;2098442 said:


> Does anybody know of a manufacturer/supplier that can make 3 skid mounted self contained spray units for the back of a pick-up or flat deck truck in a quick turn around time. They need to be GPS controlled and apply low volume around 30-35 gallons/lane mile (200 SY/gallon). We are located on Long Island and need them ASAP.
> 
> thanks


I'm not sure if you are still looking for these setups, but we could have three to you by next week. These setups are completely GPS controlled. Feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

I have a few questions... what do you use and how does it perform for in cab switches. I know there are all sorts of wireless and 12v valve/solenoid solutions but what works in the field over time?

Like the ball valves and cam locks, even the tote tank fittings.....seems some people go cheap and are ok, others swear you have to use this brand or that or all leaks or goes T/U in crunch time. 

Also what is "gps" controlled mean. I want to see pics and field tested data. Can is see some pics of this GPS unit or vid of it running and how it worked? Still learning but seems to be a steep curve and i am trying to read forums and not ask dumb ass questions but its not something i really "get" yet. Need to understand the mixing/making, and the delivery/application stuff better. As an example. I have priced out 5.5 honda or briggs pumps with pacer brand poly transfer pumps with the special seals to protect the engine and am getting prices of $400 to $1300 for that spec. Thats a big swing. Poly storage tanks in Ontario are roughly .75 a gal for size. So a 3000 gal plastic tank is $2000 plus another $500 to ship. Anyway just learning but struggling with this a bit.


----------



## VS Innovation (Feb 9, 2016)

We use a Microtrak control that is custom built for us precisely for our application. Microtrak builds rate controllers typically used for agricultural applications. See attached image of our rate controller and our most popular 305 gallon sprayer and 450 gallon brine maker.

The controller uses a garmin GPS magnetic "puck" that can sit on your dash or on the roof of your vehicle. This GPS sensor is capable of full mapping, but the controller we use is not, so the GPS signal is only used to figure the speed you are traveling. Based on that speed reading, and your set gallons per acre/per lane mile, it adjusts your flow rate servo to accurately apply the correct rate per acre/lane mile regardless of your current speed.

The controller has 3 switches on top, this allows you to run up to 3 boom sections. Each boom section is controlled independantly. We offer an 8 foot boom with a boomless option on each side, meaning you can spray up to 30 ft in a single pass. These control switches control the TeeJet electronic solenoid valves we use to turn each boom section on and off. We have experimented with both banjo and teejet valves, and at the present time, we find teejet valves to be the most reliable. We have had some in service for 4 years with no issues.

All of our other plumbing components, including ball valves and cam locks are made by Banjo. We have had zero issue with banjo ball valves or cam locks, and we have definitely found that going cheap on that stuff doesn't pay. A couple hours of down time in the middle of the night cost alot more than a $40 valve vs a $20 one that will fail.

As for mixing salt brine, its simple. Use a brine maker, add salt and water, mix until your salt brine hydrometer reads the correct reading of 23.3%, and your done. 
If you haven't already done so, read this thread, lots of information and its building as we go: 
http://www.plowsite.com/threads/all...ing-questions-here.166578/page-2#post-2159686

We now use exclusively Honda GX200 motors mated to banjo pumps made for this type of application.. Or we do offer an electric centrifugal pump option, but it is limited to 25 gpm, so you can't run a 3 lane boom, only a single 8 ft on the electric setup. 
And you are right, they are not cheap. 
In the past we had used pacer pumps with briggs, and they were very reliable and great at cold starting, but we had issues with the throttle linkages failing even under light corrosion.. And also they are a cheaper design in which when the pump seal fails, the brine gets into the crankcase and destroys the engine as well. 
The Honda/Banjo setups we use now do not have those issues.

Poly storage tanks are all about proximity to point of manufacturing. We get them very inexpensively here in Ag country (upper midwest) USA. Typically we can source them for $.50-$.60 per gallon delivered, depending on the size.

Make sure to check out that other thread, and feel free to message me if you want more information.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i like your units, they are sharp and pretty compact. any stronger or protected spray bar coming in the future?

also how much is the GPS control addon?


does your controller allow you to turn the motor on and off from inside the truck? it seems like it would be a pain in the *** to have to get out and start it every time you pull into a new parking lot.

Depending on where you guys are, i have a guy in Windsor CT with a TON of tanks. i went and bought three the other day. and he literally has about 50 different brand new tanks laying around. Kind of a weird place in a guys back yard, but none the less, pretty competitive price and easy to do business with.


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

I like these units to how much they cost.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

pals message me your email, i have their price sheets. their pricing looks very good. ill be buying one of them next fall.


----------



## EquityGreen (Jan 15, 2011)

VS could you email me some info on your products. Thanks, [email protected]


----------



## Joe Barrett (Mar 28, 2017)

I found one sprayer package that uses the liquid ice melt totes as the tanks, so you can just put in a new tote or pump in new liquids. It was from http://midwestsalt.com everything excluding the tank was like sub $2,000


----------

